# Can't access DOD



## thebigk (Oct 21, 2007)

I ran my cable to my router, confirmed connectivity. When pressing Menu I see ON DEMAND but when I select it, nothing happens. Also it says on channel 1000 channel not available. My software release is 0x1b4
Am I missing something?


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

thebigk said:


> I ran my cable to my router, confirmed connectivity. When pressing Menu I see ON DEMAND but when I select it, nothing happens. Also it says on channel 1000 channel not available. My software release is 0x1b4
> Am I missing something?


you just have to give it some time for the on demand channels to become available i think it took mine and hour or two to start working


----------



## rambrush (Oct 30, 2007)

thebigk said:


> I ran my cable to my router, confirmed connectivity. When pressing Menu I see ON DEMAND but when I select it, nothing happens. Also it says on channel 1000 channel not available. My software release is 0x1b4
> Am I missing something?


My Demand button has been showing since Saturday morning, still no content. I have everything you have listed. I can interact with my pc media files so I am on the home network. From what I gather is that if we have the Demand button we just have to sit back and wait on them to get it to us.


----------



## thegamer36 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been waiting for 3 weeks and still no DOD. I have the HR20 connected to the network all the time and confirmed that it is working.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I had to do a reset on mine to get it to start working.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I set mine monday and when I got up tuesday, it was on. That was FAST!! Have ON DEMAND in menu also.


----------



## EaglesnPhils (Aug 27, 2007)

After about a week of waiting for DOD I saw in another thread that someone called 1-800-531-500 asked for tech support then said "activate DOD" when prompted in the automated system. He was taken to someone who had DOD activated on the account in a few min. I tried it on Saturday and volia!! DOD on my HR 20-700. Give it a try.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

EaglesnPhils said:


> After about a week of waiting for DOD I saw in another thread that someone called 1-800-531-500 asked for tech support then said "activate DOD" when prompted in the automated system. He was taken to someone who had DOD activated on the account in a few min. I tried it on Saturday and volia!! DOD on my HR 20-700. Give it a try.


Please remember that it has to be an HR20-700 to do this. This is the only one that has gone on a national release.

Do not call if you are on the HR20-700 or any others as these are CE updates only and you MUST NOT call CSRs about anything to do with a CE. We are in danger of losing CEs because of the constant calling.


----------



## EaglesnPhils (Aug 27, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> Please remember that it has to be an HR20-700 to do this. This is the only one that has gone on a national release.
> 
> Do not call if you are on the HR20-700 or any others as these are CE updates only and you MUST NOT call CSRs about anything to do with a CE. We are in danger of losing CEs because of the constant calling.


I called after the national release of DOD on the HR 20-700. The voice prompt acknowledged that I asked to activate DOD by repeating it back to me. They are set up to handle calls from HR 20-700 users for DOD. I waited 2 weeks prior to get activated on one of the CE's and I never called(never got activated either  ). I didn't mean to cause trouble for anyone. Like I said the voice prompt repeated my request back to me just like it does with a host of other reasons why you call tech support.


----------



## scub0y (Nov 22, 2006)

I just upgraded to HD last week. I have my -700 hooked up to my network, and all the tests show that it is happy and connecting to the 'net. I also have the "On Demand" item on the menu, but when I try to select it, nothing happens. I've tried rebooting the unit .. still nothing. Should this be automatic, or am I supposed to call DTV to have something turned up?


----------



## cane99 (Nov 7, 2007)

scub0y said:


> I just upgraded to HD last week. I have my -700 hooked up to my network, and all the tests show that it is happy and connecting to the 'net. I also have the "On Demand" item on the menu, but when I try to select it, nothing happens. I've tried rebooting the unit .. still nothing. Should this be automatic, or am I supposed to call DTV to have something turned up?


I am in the same boat. I just called DTV and the tech support guy I spoke with had no clue. He told me the On Demand would be something that would download to my hard drive.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

set mine up Wed evening. When I turned on the TV last night DOD was there and all set to go. Less than 24 hours. Didn't please the spouse who actually wanted to watch something rather than looking through all the titles. However, I'll remind her someday when there is "nothing" to watch.


----------



## rutgersfan (Dec 18, 2006)

I set mine up at 4:00 pm yesterday. Mine came on just before 11pm. I had 1000 only, but within an hour or less, I had all the DoD channels active and downloaded a show. PRETTY F'N cool.

Now I need to get a bridge so I can stop using my laptop to connect to my network. THANKS to whomever wrote the network instuctions here (specifically the suggestion about bridging my connections on the laptop, I never would have thought of that, or at least not right away!).


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

so do you need to call directv or not? I'm a bit confused. Just hooked up my modem right to the hr20 and with a bit of tweeking it does say it's connected perfectly. Above posts say you both do and do not need to call 

edit ok reboot enabled channel 1000..now i guess we wait to populate


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

newsposter said:


> so do you need to call directv or not? I'm a bit confused. Just hooked up my modem right to the hr20 and with a bit of tweeking it does say it's connected perfectly. Above posts say you both do and do not need to call


You can either wait and let DirecTV find you and activate you or you can call and have a CSR do it for you.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

this morning everything appeared to populate...so my suggestion to everyone else is just wait a few hours.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

thebigk said:


> I ran my cable to my router, confirmed connectivity. When pressing Menu I see ON DEMAND but when I select it, nothing happens. Also it says on channel 1000 channel not available. My software release is 0x1b4
> Am I missing something?


It will become available within a couple days likely on Tuesday.


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

I was having the same issue as the OP and I restarted the receiver and it started working. Then after a couple hours shows started coming up. Unfortunately today though when I go under "High-Def" and select "All" it still shows there are no programs available for that search. Should I be seeing shows under High-Def?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be nice if the OP would check in with his DOD status.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i read on this forum that it may be a while for HD..unsure why


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm, I had the same issue too... DOD showing on the main menu but nothing happens when I select it. I rebooted my HR20 hoping I'd get the same result as others here but I didn't. Picking DOD on the menu still gets me nothing. No channels in the 1000's either.


----------



## cane99 (Nov 7, 2007)

I called yesterday and finally spoke with a CSR that knows what they are talking about. She had to connect me to their internet team, I believe that is what she referred to it as, and the guy activated the DOD on my account...he had me reset my receiver and low and behold the 1000s channels were in. It took several hours for everything to populate. I have to admit for a BETA I am very impressed with the service, we have downloaded several kids shows for my daughter.


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

They did mine as well, but I still can't connect to the internet. I have dhcp setup on my router, can't remove the default ip settings that came with the receiver but i can put in my own numbers, still can't get to the internet. Everything else is ok. Even went and bought powerlines tonight. Tomorrow night going to stop and get a gaming adapter. Engineer is supposed to call tomorrow since regular internet csr couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## vlhgsd (Nov 9, 2007)

Got mine working, used gaming adapter instead of powerlines.


----------

